# Can you help?!



## ZETAVN (Aug 19, 2010)

Myself and my husband are both in our early 40's and together with our dog we have decided that in 2012 we will move to Rhodes HOWEVER we need to know som many things about jobs, setting up your own business, how we get our dog there, renting property, Rhodes winters, best areas of Rhodes for expat communities - Is there anyone out there that can help??


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello . We are retired & living in Rhodes.Getting your dog here will first of all require a pet passport. Check with your vet.It is expensive flying a dog here.Before you can rent or buy anything here will require a Greek tax number. This can only be obtained in person at the tax office in Rhodes Town.Have you been to Rhodes before ?
Finding property to rent is best found by asking around the villages.
To end, take my advice & stay away from ex pats. All most do is complain


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I have just moved to Rhodes 2 weeks ago! I have family here so staying with them for the time being, until I get a full time job etc.

I have been visiting Rhodes for 20 years now the island is truly beautiful, and the Greek people are very hospitable. I have wanted to move here for years but only just decided at the age of 46. There are lots of appartments for rent out here.

The winters here often can be rainy and cold, but nothing compared to the sunny UK, I visited in 2007 at new year and some days was wearing t-shirt and shorts 

I would like to say that hopefully you will be very happy here!

Tracey


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't comment on Rhodes but setting up and running a business in Greece is very much more difficult and frustrating than in the uK.

The country is very bureaucratic and ineffecient and there are hundreds of rules and regulations. Some of them are almost unbelievable.

You will need a good lawyer and accountant to guide you through everything.

VAT is now 23% on most things here and there is no threshold for businesses so bear that in mind. I think that TEBE, the national insurance for business people, may increase soon.

On the plus side so many businesses will be closing in the current economic situation that the price for renting premises should come down!

My advice is to do a LOT of research before making a move like this. It is possible but there are many pitfalls and you need to be careful.


----------



## ZETAVN (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Tracey

Thank you for your reply. I wondered whether you could be my helpline as I have so many questions and would really like to get moved to Rhodes sooner rather than later. Would it be ok if I sent over some questions for you or your family can answer? Please don't feel obligated just thought it would be nice to be able to speak with one person rather than several.

Hope you're having a great time - its raining.....again over here!! 

Any luck with the job hunting?


toptrace said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just moved to Rhodes 2 weeks ago! I have family here so staying with them for the time being, until I get a full time job etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hi Zetavn*

Of course no problems, I dont mind at all any questions please send to my private email address which is [email protected] and me and my family will help you all we can.

I've got a little part time job at present working at the harbour selling diving trips, in the glorious sunshine! Its so relaxing here and laid back, what we all need, it was a big decision me moving here as I have my family in England and 19 year old son (whom is visiting me next month cant wait  but they only regret is I should have done it years ago!! I am now nearly 47 next month and think its a fab age to start out here.

I too am looking for rent maybe next year, but I heard of one the other day in Ialyssos / Trianda where we are based, and it was 300 euro per month, that inc. water, electric and air con bargain, and for around 400 if your lucky two bedrooms.

Anyway please dont hesitate to get in touch i will answer all I can. What are your names by the way 

Warm regards
Tracey (p.s. heard its raining in good old uk- British weather who would have it hey)


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. I think Tracy is giving a bit of a false picture of how life is here in Rhodes.
She has the advantage of living here with family.Not many have that start here.
The job she has at the harbour will end in October when the holiday makers leave. What then ?
There is very little work here. Much less in winter.
Even Greeks are finding times are difficult.
We know of some British who, because there is no work this year have returned to the UK.


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi tbepop


I'm giving correct information, and yes I am lucky to live with family here! But if your willing to work then you will get it, of course the season ends in October, but i'm willing to do cleaning etc to get by as thats my choice!!

I have a solid job lined up for next year, which may I add is through the winter too, so lucky!

Yes the Greeks are suffering work wise due to the economical crisis, but so is the UK, it took me 5 months to get a job when my company went bust in the UK. Within 2 weeks of arriving here I had found work, yes I know its high season but I will manage through the winter too.

Tracey


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hi Zetavn*

Hi there

Hows your plans going for Rhodes? I am finding it fine here, yes it difficult with the economy etc, but isnt everywhere at the mo! 

Alot of people moan about living here - expats but most continue to stay, so think that sums it up!!

Hope what ever you decide works out - Good luck!!


----------

